# Costing a salt job



## lesedwards

I am new at the salting so I am going to make these numbers easy to work with and just use an example then I can figure it out from there.
Parking Lot done with tailgate Spreader
200' x 200'
1. How much salt will I use?
2. How much do you put on per 100 sq.ft.
3. How long should it take?
4. What would you charge?
5. What do you charge for that freeze to come back and do a small area?

Sidewalk 
100' x 3' done with walk behind spreader
1. How much salt will I use?
2. How much do you put on per 100 sq.ft.
3. How long should it take?
4. What would you charge?
5. What do you charge for that freeze to come back and do a small area?


----------



## Jay brown

lesedwards;709679 said:


> I am new at the salting so I am going to make these numbers easy to work with and just use an example then I can figure it out from there.
> Parking Lot done with tailgate Spreader
> 200' x 200'
> 1. How much salt will I use?
> 2. How much do you put on per 100 sq.ft.
> 3. How long should it take?
> 4. What would you charge?
> 5. What do you charge for that freeze to come back and do a small area?
> 
> Sidewalk
> 100' x 3' done with walk behind spreader
> 1. How much salt will I use?
> 2. How much do you put on per 100 sq.ft.
> 3. How long should it take?
> 4. What would you charge?
> 5. What do you charge for that freeze to come back and do a small area?


1 depends on how much snow and ice(apx 1 ton)
2 same as 1
3 about 2-3 minutes to spread 
4 depends on your overhead ($200-600 ton)
5 depends on how far you have to drive to get back there and also on your overhead
walk
1 depends on the snow and ice (apx 50 lbs)
2 same as 1
3 about 30 seconds to spread 
4 depends on your overhead($20-50)
5 same as 4


----------



## forestfireguy

If you're only using a tailgate sprdr maybe by the bag????


----------



## lesedwards

*By the Bag*

Yes that is what I was thinking I guess all I really need to know is how many sq.ft will a 22lb bag of salt do? and a price of how much a sq.ft would you charge?


----------



## Gettindirty

lesedwards;709679 said:


> I am new at the salting so I am going to make these numbers easy to work with and just use an example then I can figure it out from there.
> Parking Lot done with tailgate Spreader
> 200' x 200'
> 1. How much salt will I use? 15 lb per 1000 sq ft is probably worst case amount
> 2. How much do you put on per 100 sq.ft. see above
> 3. How long should it take? 15 minutes
> 4. What would you charge? Bid worst case.35 per lb Bill less if you did not need as much
> 5. What do you charge for that freeze to come back and do a small area? Depends on how I feel.Be reasonable and you will keep the customer
> 
> Sidewalk
> 100' x 3' done with walk behind spreader
> 1. How much salt will I use? see above
> 2. How much do you put on per 100 sq.ft. see above
> 3. How long should it take? More time to get there and get your spreader out than it takes to spread
> 4. What would you charge? Bid worst case.35 per lb Bill less if you did not need as much
> 
> 5. What do you charge for that freeze to come back and do a small area? ]see above[/QUOTE
> 
> Seems like .35-.40 per lb is pretty resonable for our neighborhood. Large lots and bulk salt seems to get .25 per lb.


----------



## Gettindirty

lesedwards;709679 said:


> I am new at the salting so I am going to make these numbers easy to work with and just use an example then I can figure it out from there.
> Parking Lot done with tailgate Spreader
> 200' x 200'
> 1. How much salt will I use? 15 lb per 1000 sq ft is probably worst case amount
> 2. How much do you put on per 100 sq.ft. see above
> 3. How long should it take? 15 minutes
> 4. What would you charge? Bid worst case.35 per lb Bill less if you did not need as much
> 5. What do you charge for that freeze to come back and do a small area? Depends on how I feel.Be reasonable and you will keep the customer
> 
> Sidewalk
> 100' x 3' done with walk behind spreader
> 1. How much salt will I use? see above
> 2. How much do you put on per 100 sq.ft. see above
> 3. How long should it take? More time to get there and get your spreader out than it takes to spread
> 4. What would you charge? Bid worst case.35 per lb Bill less if you did not need as much
> 
> 5. What do you charge for that freeze to come back and do a small area? ]see above[/QUOTE
> 
> Seems like .35-.40 per lb is pretty resonable for our neighborhood. Large lots and bulk salt seems to get .25 per lb.
> 
> Why 22 lb bags. I have only seen 50 and 80. Prices are a bit stupid this time of year. Was $3.8 late summer for 50# now close to $6. Ice melt at Sam's club is $6.8 currently.


----------



## ff610

I have was charging $10-12 per 50# bag up until 3-4 years ago, since then average price is $15-16 per 50# bag installed includes labor and equipment. For larger jobs that require bulk I typically adjust my prices depending on how much I use, and how often they want it. Obviously if I salt alot I may adjust the price down a little to pass a break. Also, since the recent salt crunch the past 2 years, I have advised all my customers that prices may vary after Jan 1, according to supply demand that affects me. The best way for you to figue out how much to charge and how much is needed is to play with it. You will know if you put too much or too little down. Your being fair by telling your customer that you will only charge what is used. Biggerst peice of advise is don't bid too low, because you never know what you'll end up paying for salt if you run out now days, and if you bid your committed to that price. Good luck


----------



## WINTER 3

forestfireguy;709787 said:


> If you're only using a tailgate sprdr maybe by the bag????





lesedwards;709914 said:


> Yes that is what I was thinking I guess all I really need to know is how many sq.ft will a 22lb bag of salt do? and a price of how much a sq.ft would you charge?


What happens when you decide to go bulk? Get enough accounts, playing with bags will get old. If you go by the application using Jay's info you will be covered for the future.


----------

